# kung fu masta...



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

Behold the ancient styles of kung fu...

stealth crane!







cobra style






cobra style 2: stealth attack






wall-crawl






the cam slam






the ground strike






the jump-from-a-roof-on-the-opponent style






this is the chosen dragon warrior:






this was the kung fu lesson for today  

OH AND PLEASE DONT REPLY THE PICS &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

behold the ancient style of magic:

the inferno butt

used to used to scare the enemy away from you..






incredible inferno rage,

inflicts massive damage






second form of the same spell






DONT REPLY ALL OF THESE PICS EITHER!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 18, 2008)

and now.... behold the oldest style ever....

the art of...

*EATING*!!!!!!!!






DONT REPLY THIS PIC ALSO!!!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 19, 2008)

lol some fantastic martial arts there. whos your master? haha


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 19, 2008)

giant asian male?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> giant asian male?


Looks like it


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> giant asian male?


all old stuff, i was just bored


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 19, 2008)

second form of the same spell






Sorry but I just thought it would be better to just reply to 1 pic! Is this last pic of a giant asian? What mantis sp is it?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> second form of the same spell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mantis religiosa


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 19, 2008)

Forget kung fu, go with ninja! h34r: 

or whatever that thing is...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Forget kung fu, go with ninja! h34r: or whatever that thing is...


yeah ninjitsu rulez


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 20, 2008)

Has anyone seen Kung Fu Panda?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Has anyone seen Kung Fu Panda?


no and watch out, your going off topic


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> no and watch out, your going off topic


OOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOO


----------

